# s'apercevoir de / apercevoir



## Anna-chonger

Salut, 
y a-t-il une différence entre s'apercevoir et apercevoir ? J'ai rencontrés bien des cas où l'on emploie tantôt l'un et tantôt l'autre sans différence manifeste. 
Merci d'avance !


----------



## Lezert

Bonjour,
"Apercevoir" a un sens plus "physique" ( qui concerne la perception de quelque chose, de quelqu'un), alors que "s'apercevoir" concerne davantage la prise de conscience , le fait de se rendre compte de quelque chose .


----------



## Anna-chonger

Merci, c'est bien expliqué. Mais puis-je avoir quelques exemples pour être plus clair ?


----------



## Lezert

Bonjour,
Quelques exemples:
J'aperçois une maison sur la colline ( en scrutant la colline, j'arrive à distinguer  une maison)
Je m'aperçois qu'il y a une maison sur la colline  ( je ne l'avais pas remarquée jusqu'à maintenant)

En arrivant chez moi, je me suis aperçu que j'avais oublié mes clefs ( =je me suis rendu compte que ...). Ici, il n'y a même pas le sens de vision, on peut s'apercevoir de quelque chose sans avoir besoin de la vue.

De Gibraltar, on aperçoit l'Afrique ( = on voit l'Afrique, pas forcément très nettement, pas forcément tous les jours) 
On aperçoit une solution au problème ( On perçoit qu'une solution est proche, on sait qu'elle est possible, sans toutefois en connâitre les détails, c'est encore un peu flou)


----------



## Printemps506

Bonjour à tous!

Et lequel de ces verbes faut-il employer dans la phrase "Personne ne s’est aperçu / n'a aperçu de l’émotion de l’enfant, ni de sa pâleur."? Ou bien les deux sont possibles? D'un côté, cette phrase signifie que personne ne s'en est rendu compte. Mais, de l'autre côté elle signifie que personne n'a vu ni son émotion, ni sa pâleur.

Merci d'avance.


----------



## Maître Capello

Le verbe pronominal _*s'*apercevoir_ est le seul possible avec la préposition _de_ (_*s'*apercevoir *de* qqch_, mais _apercevoir qqch_). Dans votre phrase, le verbe _apercevoir_ serait quoi qu'il en soit un peu étrange. Quel est le contexte exact ?

_Personne ne *s'est* aperçu *de* l'émotion de l'enfant, ni *de* sa pâleur._ 
_Personne n'*a* aperçu de l'émotion de l'enfant, ni de sa pâleur._ 
_Personne n'*a* aperçu l'émotion de l'enfant, ni sa pâleur._ ()


----------



## Printemps506

Donc, parfois les deux verbes sont possibles, il n'y a qu'une nuance sémantique entre eux (perception / prise de conscience). Est-ce la même chose avec _il a aperçu sa faute / il s'est aperçu de sa faute?_


----------



## Alessa Azure

Bonjour,

On peut remplacer _apercevoir _par _voir _et _s'apercevoir _de par _se rendre compte_.

Je pense que c'est la même chose pour _apercevoir sa faute_, _apercevoir _peut aussi signifier _saisir_, _deviner une chose abstraite_.


----------



## Maître Capello

En fait, seul _*s'*apercevoir *de* sa faute_ est idiomatique ; on ne dirait pas _apercevoir sa faute_.



Alessa Azure said:


> On peut remplacer _apercevoir _par _voir _et _s'apercevoir _de par _se rendre compte_.


On peut bien remplacer _s'apercevoir_ par _se rendre compte_ ou encore _réaliser_, mais il n'est pas toujours possible de remplacer _apercevoir_ par _voir_, les deux termes n'étant pas synonymes. En particulier, on pourrait dire _voir sa faute_ – dans le sens de _s'apercevoir de sa faute_ – tandis que l'on ne dit pas _apercevoir sa faute_.


----------



## Alessa Azure

Maître Capello said:


> En particulier, on pourrait dire _voir sa faute_ – dans le sens de _s'apercevoir de sa faute_ – tandis que l'on ne dit pas _apercevoir sa faute_.


Savez-vous pourquoi il est impossible de dire _apercevoir sa faute _? Voici la définition d'Antidote :

apercevoir = voir brièvement ou de façon plus ou moins nette.



> Saisir par la vue, en un instant, une personne ou une chose, en dépit de certains obstacles (…) (cnrtl)



Pourquoi on ne peut pas voir brièvement quelques fautes dans un texte ? Disons, je prends une feuille, je lis en diagonale, je pense en même temps à autre chose, mais je vois (« j'aperçois » ?) tout de même quelques fautes, presque malgré moi.

Il y a même 8 640 résultats contenant « apercevoir une faute ».


----------



## Locape

En général, on s'aperçoit de sa faute une fois qu'elle est faite, on s'en rend compte quand on regarde ce qu'on vient dessiner et non quand on le dessine. 
Le fait qu'il y ait sur Gogol 8000 résultats à propos de cette expression ne veut rien dire ! Cela ne concerne que les 3 premières pages (et encore !), et cela peut renvoyer à des textes ou des blogs où c'est mal employé.


----------



## Maître Capello

Alessa Azure said:


> Savez-vous pourquoi il est impossible de dire _apercevoir sa faute _? Voici la définition d'Antidote :
> apercevoir = voir brièvement ou de façon plus ou moins nette.


Parce que justement il est question de voir *pleinement* sa faute et pas seulement « brièvement ou de façon plus ou moins nette ».


----------



## Printemps506

Merci beaucoup pour vos explications précieuses! 

Si j’ai bien compris, dans les phrases suivantes il est possible d’employer les deux verbes, parce qu’on peut leur donner non seulement le sens « voir de façon plus ou moins nette », mais aussi le sens « se rendre compte, voir pleinement » :
_On aperçoit enfin les causes de son échec / On s’aperçoit enfin des causes de son échec.
J’aperçois ses intentions / m’aperçois de ses intentions._

Je doute un peu plus à propos des phrases suivantes, mais il me semble que seul le verbe non-pronominal est possible :
_Il fut le premier qui aperçut cette vérité. 
On aperçoit une solution au problème._
Ce qui peut être développé, complété (comme la compréhension de la vérité) ou remplacé (par une autre solution au problème) ne peut pas être vu pleinement.

Corrigez mes phrases, s’il vous plaît, si vous vous y apercevez de fautes


----------



## Maître Capello

_On *aperçoit* enfin les causes de son échec_. () (pas totalement exclu, mais un peu curieux parce que cela sous-entend qu'on ne les voit pas complètement, qu'on ne fait que les deviner)
_On *voit/comprend* enfin les causes de son échec_. 
_On *s'aperçoit* enfin *des* causes de son échec._ 

_J'*aperçois* ses intentions._ () (pas totalement exclu, mais un peu curieux parce que cela sous-entend qu'on ne les voit pas complètement, qu'on ne fait que les deviner)
_Je *vois* ses intentions._ 
_Je *m'aperçois de* ses intentions._  = _Je *réalise/remarque* ses intentions._ 

_Il fut le premier qui *aperçut* cette vérité._ () (pas totalement exclu, mais un peu curieux parce que cela sous-entend qu'il ne l'a pas vue complètement, qu'il n'a fait que la deviner)
_Il fut le premier qui *découvrit/trouva/comprit* cette vérité._ 
_Il fut le premier qui *s'aperçut de* cette vérité._  = _Il fut le premier qui *réalisa/remarqua* cette vérité._ 

_On *aperçoit* une solution au problème._  (implique que l'on n'a pas encore trouvé toute la solution, mais seulement un début de solution)
_On *voit* une solution au problème._  (implique que l'on a trouvé une solution)
_On *s'aperçoit d'*une solution au problème._


----------



## Alessa Azure

Merci beaucoup.


Maître Capello said:


> _On *s'aperçoit* enfin *des* causes de son échec._


Je ne comprends pas tout à fait pourquoi cette phrase est incorrecte. Personnellement, je la formulerais d'une manière différente, c'est sûr, mais, maintenant, je la vois et j'ai des doutes. Par exemple, mon ami peine à se trouver un travail. À mon avis, c'est bizarre, je ne comprends pas pourquoi. Puis, un jour, j'y vois plus clair, je comprends enfin les raisons de sa malchance.


Maître Capello said:


> _On *s'aperçoit d'*une solution au problème._


À mon avis, la phrase est bizarre, mais est-elle vraiment incorrecte pour autant ? Peut-être qu'elle pourra signifier : Je vois/me rends compte enfin qu'il y a une solution à ce problème ?


----------



## Maître Capello

_On s'aperçoit enfin des causes de son échec._

Cette phrase n'est pas incorrecte à proprement parler, mais cela n'a pas beaucoup de sens de s'apercevoir *enfin* de causes, étant donné que _s'apercevoir_ est généralement fortuit (_remarquer par hasard_) et n'est pas du tout synonyme de _comprendre_.
On pourrait en revanche dire : _On s'aperçoit enfin de son échec_.  (dans le sens : _On remarque enfin son échec_, _on réalise enfin qu'on a échoué_.)


_On s'aperçoit d'une solution au problème._

De la même manière, cette phrase n'est pas incorrecte à proprement parler, mais il est curieux de _s'apercevoir_ d'une solution.
On pourrait en revanche dire : _On s'aperçoit *qu'il existe* une solution au problème_.


----------



## Marqueurindélibile

Au fur et à mesure que nous grandissons, on aperçoit ou on s'aperçoit de l'importance de l'argent sans lequel la vie ne fonctionne pas bien ?

Merci


----------



## Locape

_On *s'*aperçoit de l'importance de l'argent_, on *se *rend compte de l'importance.


----------

